# Bugs, Busses, and Bicycles. KCMO



## Passage (Mar 14, 2010)

Thought I would add this event that is including bicycles.

May 21, 2010 - May 23, 2010 - 2010 Bug Blitz / Bus Blast Car Show 
Riverside, Missouri  

Mo-Kan VW Club-Bug Blitz/Bus Blast 2010 “Bugs, Busses and Bicycles” 
“Celebrating our 25th Anniversary as Kansas City's oldest VW Club” 

May 21-23 
Campout prior to and after the show (2 nights—Friday and Saturday). Gates open at 5:00pm on Friday. Must be out of the park by 12:00pm on Sunday. 
Camping facilities include primitive camping sites, modern restrooms, picnic areas, and shade trees with some electrical outlets. 
Picnic for all paid camping and car show participants Friday night (Food provided by the Mo-Kan VW Club). 
Walking distance to the Argosy casino and hotels 
Parade on Friday night. 
VW Swap meet during the show. 
Food and refreshments on-site. 
Children's events throughout the day. 
Lots of great giveaways to registered participants 
Raffle drawings with proceeds going to the Sunflower House. 
Please bring and donate food for Harvesters. 
No motorized bikes on the grass, we love dogs. 
This show is an Air cooled and Water cooled Show. 
Please be kind to the park and your neighbors and come celebrate with us as we celebrate 25 Years! 
Check out our website closer to the date of the show for more information and to preregister. 

http://www.mokanvwclub.org


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey John, thanks for the post.  Just to add to the info...we will also be giving away a lowrider bicycle this year as part of our chairity raffle to support the Sunflower House.  Here are a couple pictures.  Hope to see everyone into bicycles or VWs anywhere near the kansas City area can make it out.


----------



## Passage (May 24, 2010)

Here are some pics from the show.


----------



## Passage (May 24, 2010)

Hi Marty, That was a good show you guys did, I guess thats your single cab in the pic? nice with the bike in it.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (May 24, 2010)

Hey John.  Nice pictures.  Yea that's my single cab with the Jet Pilot in it.  Glad you were able to make the show and had a good time.  Hopefully we can get together at another bicycle event soon when I'm not so busy working the PA like I was at the show.


----------



## Passage (May 25, 2010)

Looking forward to meeting you, bugs & bikes make a great combo.


----------

